# DTZC Vape Starter Kit



## Vapegilius995 (27/11/16)

Any idea about this vape on takealot... Cant find anything about it online.

http://www.takealot.com/dtzc-vape-starter-kit-white/PLID41391570


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Any idea about this vape on takealot... Cant find anything about it online.
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/dtzc-vape-starter-kit-white/PLID41391570


The mod looks like a rebranded eleaf iStick 30W.
The atty I do not recognize, but see no spare coils or spares for it on the site. Could be problematic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/11/16)

Andre said:


> The mod looks like a rebranded eleaf iStick 30W.
> The atty I do not recognize, but see no spare coils or spares for it on the site. Could be problematic.






That description is k@k funny. 
I wonder what "0.4 over Europe" means.
My guess is a melo type tank.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (27/11/16)

Lol yeah ....to bad it would be a good deal


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/16)

I found the tank here, also no mention of which coils this uses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

